# rumbling stomach-scared help pleeze!



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

i have been up since 5am with travis and a very loud stomach. I gave him 2 acidiphilous but it is scary. I tried to find it on here but couldn't-do you give them gas x? It is loud and scary help please


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

Suzy,
I am sorry to hear you are frightened. My Boxer gets this way once in a while. When he is in this "state" he does not exhibit any other symptoms, ie he can still void his bowels, and bladder, and he still eats. He acts perfectly normal, other than the very loud noise from the gut.

I hope it is nothing, but I obviously couldn't be sure. All I can tell you is I have been through what appears to be a similar experience, with no ill results. I hope someone else is up that can answer you gas-x question. 

Good luck.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes you can give gas-x.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you get him to eat anything? Athena's gets like that when she is hungry and it usually takes a tasty treat to get her to eat then she will eat her food then she is all set.
I hope it's just that.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

This has happened with Mayzie before two or three times - loud gurgly stomach all night. No other symptoms. She's always been fine - hoping the same for Travis!

I know one time it happened was due to feeding some food that didn't agree with her (bought her a hamburger from McD's - won't do that again!).


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe he's just hungry - think of what a person's tummy sounds like sometimes when it's empty! I wouldn't give any medication before checking with your vet - not all human meds are safe for dogs, and you can't be sure it's just gas - if it were, your dog would be seriously uncomfortable, probably "bunching up" as he tried to move around. If he doesn't have any other symptoms (vomiting, diarrhea, etc) I'd get him moving - take him for a walk, give him his breakfast - if it doesn't subside, or the symptoms get worse, then call your vet as soon as you can. Let us know how it turns out... 

_____________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sometimes my girl's stomach wakes me up in the morning. I give her a small hadful of kibble so I can go back to sleep.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

This used to happen all the time to my Grace in the morning because her stomach was empty...she would also refuse to eat when she was like this, so it perpetuated the problem! For her, a little pepto bismol and some lunch meat took care of it.

I would give him some some food, and maybe a gas-x for good measure


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

If in doubt give Gas-X. I've heard of people giving Gas-X in the car on the way to the vet for possible bloat. When my EPI boy gets that gurgle in his tummy he gets a Gas-X pronto. He'll then get another at his next meal. 

If he would not get relief pretty quickly or it seemed to get worse I would be on the way to the vet. 

A couple of years ago one of my dogs who was never sick a day in his life was in distress. I popped a Gax-X in his mouth while DH called the vet on my cell phone. By the time the vet said come right in we, the dog, and my cell phone were already in the car with it running. I was only waiting to see which way to head.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok how much Gas-x?? Just want to have that in my bag of tricks.

Suzy, this happens to Gracie on occasion - I just feed her and it goes away. I hope everything is ok


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:Ok how much Gas-x??


I give one for just a maybe upset. If I was very concerned I would give 2. But check with your vet or one of our in-house experts.

I also use the Gas-X caplets with Maalox.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't want to be a wet blanket, but this happened to Kelly a few years ago - his stomach wasn't growling like a normal hungry noise, it was ROARING. It was really loud, I never heard a noise like that before or since that day!!! 

He vomited up a small amount of water that morning and I decided to skip breakfast until the noise quieted down. He didn't have any other symptoms, no apparent destension of the stomach, etc. The roaring continued - about 4 that afternoon he vomited up some white foam - my cue to get to the vet ASAP. It was Sunday so off to the ER we went.

It was bloat w/torsion. He had the surgery, lost 1/3 of his stomach but had a full recovery with no further problems.

I'm not saying this will happen to your dog, but please keep an eye on him until you're happy that there's no problem other than "normal" stomach rumbling.

And this was when I learned that you can have bloat w/torsion on an empty stomach - never knew this before that day.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I know-bloat was my concern. he just took a big poop and i'm going to go look at it. I am paranoid to lose another dog.not so much rumble anymore.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Isnt that a normal stomach sound?
My dogs belly gets LOUD sometimes at night.
Like it sounds HORRIBLE lol
It doesnt wake him up or anything, so I dont worry about it.
Im sure those are normal digestive sounds.
Maybe ask your vet?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Jazmin used to get hungry and wake me up at night but he wouldn't eat a thing. Years ago paige had this and they told me it was a stomach virus but she had diarreah. I think he had some major gas. Of course Paige couldn't be nice to him for one day.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Max has only made those noises on about 2 occasions. It was not because he needed more food, but I don't know what caused them. They were also scary loud, and more importantly, not normal for him. 

I like Ilghaus's recommendation of the gas-x now, and also at the next meal.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Trav Trav is fine after many a poop. No more turkey for him, I need sleep.
thanks


----------

